# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Changed My Life

## White Shadow

Ever changed something about yourself with a lucid? I've been meaning to try and gain some insight into my mind, or help to increase a part of my mental ability during a lucid, but never managed it yet. So I was wondering if anyone else had managed this and can share this experience with the rest of us, possibly helping other people to do the same.

The sorts of things I was thinking of were:

 Unlocking hidden memories.
 Learning/practicing a skill.
 Overcoming fears.
 Increasing ability to lucid dream (by asking DGs, reading books, watching videos)
 Increasing mental awareness/concentration/memory/visual awareness/reaction time/etc.

The last one, I think, is the most interesting. The possiblity of increasing these things is feasable, and will help one to recognise people/names better, remember tasks/anniversaries, think quicker, memorise things more efficiently, or simply being more aware of one's surrroundings.

One way of doing the first (unlocking hidden memories) was to set up a video room, with a tv, video and loads of tapes. The tapes would be recordings of my life and I would pick the moment I want to remember. If it works or not, time will tell!  :smiley: 

I look forward to hearing your experiences.

WS

----------


## Alca

All of these is really interesting I should try that but beofre all of this im jsut discovering all the ld word so im begining with the ''funniest'' thing to do while ld

but your post made me realise that theres a lot more that just that  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

White Shadow, lucidity certainly changed my life (just the fact that it was possible reshaped my thinking on a lot of things).

I love your list of things and would like to try them all (especially unlocking hidden memories and practicing/learning a skill).

I did once ask my Spirit Guide for the secret to becoming lucid and found myself in front of an large dusty book which was open to a certain page.  Of course when I woke up I couldn't remember what it was I'd read!  :-(

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Practicing a skill won't probably be as effective as actually doing it. It's like reading up on how use theory and to play the piano for years, but finally sitting down and realizing that you can't play anything with ease and clarity. Lucid practice is more of a mental concentration and preparation than anything (though, then again, things like speech practice are basically just this, so in a way this does work).

All the rest are 100 percent plausible and acheiveable.  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesKennedy

On the subject of recording your life and being able to watch it back. Why does it need to be in a lucid dream video room?

I mean camera's are so small these days and have ever increasing memory capabiles. Why not when a child is born not only cut off the word i can't spell cord but also add a tiny camera on the top of the fore head (or even better when the technology arrives to be able to pass such a small camera through a needle into the blood stream to the eye socket)

That way every second of our lifes are caught on film and all we need to do is scan our little chip over a scanner on our PC's to access all our memories.

Also would reduce crime like murder etc as all the police need to do is scan your chip and theres a mobile CCTV camera following your every move.

Just a thought.

----------


## Clairity

CharlesKennedy, interesting idea.. knowing that, at any time, your chip could be scanned by authorities would be the ultimate "big brother is watching you".

----------


## White Shadow

> _Originally posted by Joseph_Stalin_
> *All the rest are 100 percent plausible and acheiveable.*



So you reckon we can increase, say, our short term memory? Or our concentration abilities? Or perhaps even our reaction time? (This one being my most extreme and "implausible" possibility!)

I think, however, it's clear that there will be a necessary order to these learnings. In other words: first thing would be to learn to LD better. Then to LD more clearly. Then to be able to control LDs more. etc. Because each of these in turn will help one to do the next on the list.

Another interesting one I'd like to try (which wasn't on my list) was to develop control over a well known phenomenon. Many people have claimed to have experienced "extended dream periods", like time itself was slowed. This is probably just the brain either thinking faster, or skipping bits and "pretending" things happened that were less important. My idea is to try and control this, to ensure an extended dream period. Enabling one to experiment more in one dream period.

Anyone think this is possible?

And Clarity, that dream with the book and stuff, that's why I feel one of the first things to do would be to enhance memory recall in dreams, not by keeping a dream journal (although I find that invaluable for beginners), but by trying to enhance it in your dreams. The only way to do this I feel would be to either ask your dream "guide" for help, or perhaps invent a wizard or doctor to help (depending on how into fantasy you are!), if your more sci-fi oriented, you can invent a machine to help, or something. Or simply create a pill that will increase your recalling ability forever! It just has to be believable by you! ... I think!  :smiley: 

Another interesting way of developing skills (and finding out about yourself) is this little scene I created:

I try to find my DG and ask it to organise a meeting with all my subconscious bodies. This will comprise of characters for each part of my subconscious. For example, my logic could be a brainy scientist, my fear a coward, and others for memory, concentration (perhaps), bravery, honour, compasion, hate, anger, etc. Then there are two ways I could go - firstly, I could ask each one how they could help improve things (ie. like a board meeting about how to make the "company" improve) and get them to implement these improvements on daily life. The second (more interesting) way, I think, is to take memory, logic, and concentration and "merge" with them, so they become part of my conscious self as opposed to my subconscious.

I don't know which I'll do yet, I haven't managed to remember this so far!  ::D:  But I'll keep trying when I can. I suppose I should stop going to bed and rediculous hours like this!   ::mrgreen::  

WS

----------


## Alric

You can practice stuff in a dream and it will help you in real life. Its not so easy though, as it can be easy to lose focus in dreams, and really wierd stuff can happen.

The one thing I really want, is to have a good talk with a dream person. I have tried what you said a few times. It never works. DG won't show and dream people are almost useless. The more serious you get with a person the stranger their answers will be. Getting them to admit your inside a dream can even be pain, let alone getting them to help you.

----------


## Gothlark

Let's see. Done it all.  :tongue2:  I can't go into details right now, I'm being spammed on IM systems.  Sorry.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Lucid dreaming is a wonderful, wonderful way to help you to learn things about yourself and to unlock memories, as Whiteshadow has suggested. There are so many things you can do in a Lucid dream that to assume that things like this aren't possible would be sheer idiocy. It's your mind isn't it? Anything that you can learn can be at least become easier with "Lucid" experience. If your mind is awake, so what if your physical body isn't? Your mind tells your body what to do, not the other way around.

----------


## Rapscallion

Whiteshadow: I am one of those who have had extended dream periods, as you call them. If I were to somehow alter the way I could LD, it would be to make all dreams extended. It would add years to your life! Think of all the experiences you could have if you dreamt a full dream-week every night. I also believe that it is the brain speeding up and showing you images at a faster rate, though it doesnt seem any faster in the dream.

----------


## Remus

I think LDs actully helped overcome my fear of heights, somewhat...   Now to only overcome the fear of driving in a car over a bridge with water under it. xD ( I actully got that fear from a bunch of reoccuring dreams, which involved a car going off a bridge, a long time ago. .-.;

----------


## Rapscallion

Me too. Flying and falling off high places in lucid dreams has made me more comfortable with heights I think. I never had an actual bad fear of heights, but now I'm better off than I was before.

----------


## White Shadow

> _Originally posted by Rapscallion_
> *Whiteshadow: I am one of those who have had extended dream periods, as you call them. If I were to somehow alter the way I could LD, it would be to make all dreams extended. It would add years to your life! Think of all the experiences you could have if you dreamt a full dream-week every night. I also believe that it is the brain speeding up and showing you images at a faster rate, though it doesnt seem any faster in the dream.*



This is what I'm talking about, if we can process information faster in dreams, who is to say we cannot learn to do so in waking life? Thus increasing our reflexes, perhaps to an almost superhuman level!? I know, it sounds childish and geeky, but it's just an idea. I like philosophising.

I'll take this one step further on the geeky level: everyone who's seen that scene in Spiderman (which I might add, I thought was a rubbish film! By that I mean directing and acting!), the one where he's fighting for the first time with the bully in school. He sees things in slow-motion. That's merely thinking faster, no? Or another theory is: If time is a man-made concept and only bounds to physical reality, then can our mental reality bend time like this? I think it's the former, but there's been no evidence of this being possible, unless someone knows a Tibetan Monk who'll divulge his experiences?

WS

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

[quote]

This is what I'm talking about, if we can process information faster in dreams, who is to say we cannot learn to do so in waking life? Thus increasing our reflexes, perhaps to an almost superhuman level!? I know, it sounds childish and geeky, but it's just an idea. I like philosophising.

I'll take this one step further on the geeky level: everyone who's seen that scene in Spiderman (which I might add, I thought was a rubbish film! By that I mean directing and acting!), the one where he's fighting for the first time with the bully in school. He sees things in slow-motion. That's merely thinking faster, no? Or another theory is: If time is a man-made concept and only bounds to physical reality, then can our mental reality bend time like this? I think it's the former, but there's been no evidence of this being possible, unless someone knows a Tibetan Monk who'll divulge his experiences?

WS

Seems plausible...

----------


## White Shadow

Does it? I thought I was talking bollocks!

----------


## glow-in-the-dark

I haven't thought about that before, oddly. That is a great idea! It's just so random, the times that i'm lucid that I wouldn't know what to choose from when I was! I would prefer to fly. Maybe if you practice flying you could have more Out-of-body Experiences in real life? Just a thought. Maybe you could ask to see your spiritual form in front of you to see all of your energy. It could teach us about how powerful we are. You could also ask to see your physical body and ask for a "red light" wherever places of illness are...maybe you have a disease that hasn't skyrocketed yet? That's not very probable but I could give it a shot.   ::mrgreen::

----------

